# How long....



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

before we see grinders that will 3D print the perfect freshly ground puck, then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

-Mac said:


> before we see grinders that will 3D print the perfect freshly ground puck, then?


 Not in my life time


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

At the rate of progress, it can't be too long, surely?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Probably be nanotechnology pick and place from a heap of grinds to achieve the ultimate drink from any bean filling the basket to within 1 atogram of the correct weight with the perfect mix of grind sizes.

John

=


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

it will either be very expensive or very unreliable. but can be done no doubt.

Real question is, wouldn't such a project be carried out in the name of science rather than as an actual attempt to improve actual coffee making?
Because the whole point of puck prep for us coffee enthusiasts is fiddle and faff. We love it! We don't want to simplify things (because maybe then it wouldn't be special or elitist any more )...


----------

